# apple snail ban



## A sly Guy (Aug 22, 2006)

has anybody else heard about a ban on apple snails. I was told that major suppliers were no longer allowed to sell them. due to possible eco damage


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

that seems odd


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, that is true.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

wot possible eco damage?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

where do they come from? Are they that hard to breed in an aquarium?

I've heard waaaay too many stories about how people cannot get their snails to stop breeding, how could there be a problem? Shouldn't they just stop harvesting them and just increase the # of them tank spawned?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They're banned from being shipped in Georgia and a few other places.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

There's a federal ban on apple snails specifically. Other states may ban other types of snails though. The problem is that people have been releasing them into the wild, where they are becoming a devastating problem to crops. Do an internet search and you'll find loads of info on it.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

A sly Guy said:


> has anybody else heard about a ban on apple snails. I was told that major suppliers were no longer allowed to sell them. due to possible eco damage


You can blame *******. But I don’t know any LFS that won’t sell you one.


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

hahha *******??


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

aww i was going to buy some too... i better go to petsmart... there only a buck ~ fiddy!!!


----------



## A sly Guy (Aug 22, 2006)

well i was told that the problem is that they get so big and do well in many enviroments including ponds and lakes. they can get fist sized and that they are being released. It was my lfs filling me in about i haved used them for years to clean my tanks. but they are harder to breed than most snails. my lfs said his supplier got caught with 200,000 on hand when the ban came down and they had to get a special permit to get rid of them. my lfs has like 200 on hand right now. he said that if u r breeding them in store u can still sell them though. so thats what he is doing.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Are these also black and yellow mystery snails?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

yes Piotrkol1.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

So that means now I'll never be able to get any big snails to my tank?!


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's still in effect, but when I was out looking for glass fish, I was told that in my area there's a ban on ALL snails. If it qualifies as a snail, the LFS would sell it. I was sad  I hope it was only temporary though.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

There's no ban on selling snails, just limited bans and regulations on SHIPPING of snails. There's a federal ban on shipping apple snails. For other types of snails, a permit is now required for shipping. Not difficult to get, just too much of a trouble for many LFSes so they're just telling people there's a ban instead.


----------

